# my birthday



## cabbage65 (Feb 14, 2012)

and i surprised myself with a good cry last nite...i guess it was just another 'first' to get through. good friends and family help me know everything will be ok


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Happy Birthday!​


----------



## OldGirl (Feb 20, 2012)

Hoops Birthday! 

Hoops Birthday? Where the heck did that come from? That's what happens when I write something before my morning tea. 

Happy Birthday Cabbage & Pidge!


----------



## canguy66 (Dec 18, 2011)

Happy Birthday, and glad you had support. You're right... it's just a first, and just another day to get through. Better days - and birthdays - are surely to follow.


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

Was your birthday yesterday? Mine was. Happy Birthday!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

happy birthday - you're not a year older, you're a year wiser


----------



## cabbage65 (Feb 14, 2012)

Thank you thank you, LUV the cake thatgirl, can't wait to show it to 12 yo ds....

Pidge it's today, i'm a fool! and Happy Birthday to YOU!!!


----------



## alone_not_lonely (Mar 22, 2012)

Happy birthday cabbage and pidge


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

Happy birthday to you, Cabbage and Pidge!! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

cabbage65 said:


> Thank you thank you, LUV the cake thatgirl, can't wait to show it to 12 yo ds....
> 
> Pidge it's today, i'm a fool! and Happy Birthday to YOU!!!


Thank you. If not for my mom getting out one more push I would have been an April Fool's baby as well. Born at 11:58pm.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

Thanks for the b'day wishes...didn't mean to hijack cabbage's thread.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## justabovewater (Jun 26, 2011)

Happy Birthday Pidge and Cabbage.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

Happy Birthday Cabbage...
and you too Pidge


----------



## FrustratedFL (May 18, 2011)

Happy Birthday Cabbage! We share the same special day. I am an April Fools day baby also.... Enjoy your special day.


----------



## cabbage65 (Feb 14, 2012)

Happy belated Birthday Frustrated!!


----------



## cabbage65 (Feb 14, 2012)

so the other day i emailed stbx the name of a divorce mediator....he said that's funny, he looked at the same one, but had to ask a question...is there any hope for us?

i frankly was really put off by this. i emailed him i asked you that same question a month ago in front of our mc and you said no and you never loved me...what could have possibly changed i


----------



## daisygirl 41 (Aug 5, 2011)

Happy Birthday honey.
Hang on in there.
Who knows what's going through their minds. Just know your own mind and do what feels right for you.
Xxx
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

I haven't liked a birthday since I turned 21


----------

